# .22 Stingers in BT22



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I was shopping with my Wife in Wal-Mart and surprise, surprise, CCI .22 Stingers. $6.00 a box. No limit. Now my question is the BT22 alright with Stingers? I've shot everything else out of mine but Stingers. I don't want to damage the pistol., I have other .22;s to shoot the Stingers out of. Thanks for any help.


----------

